# Where To Buy Salt At The Best Price?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've run out of salt for my tank due to my tank disaster yesterday. I'm planning on rebuilding instead of keeping my build on hold.

So, where can I find salt for the best price? I'm guessing there are cheaper prices for salt compared to bigals?

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Aquariums by design. 

wait for their sales, i bought a 160 gal bucket of IO for like $27


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply.

There store is wayy to far from me 

I'm hoping they're stores on *Dundas*? I want to know which store to go to first when I run down there this evening.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Big als was selling red sea salt at $15 for 50g mix bags, not bad


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BA has no sale now for salt. You can try Aquatic Kingdom but they are busy moving or R2O, sometimes Ryan gives you a good deal. I always stock up my salt during boxing week sale.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

IO 200g box $49.99 in stock
Reef crystals 160g pail $59 -sold out till monday
Deltec $79 in stock
Tropic pro $99 in stock


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for the replies.

Location is really important to me, since the amount of gas I have to spend will surely outweigh the lower price I'll be getting. I live at the edge of Brampton 

Unless, someone in the Brampton/Mississauga area has got some. I guess I'll just stop by R2O on Dundas and check them out. Otherwise, I may just have to get some from my local BA 

Wish I had stocked up on boxing week 

Thanks for the help,
Vinoy


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

I got a reef crystals unopened 160 gallon bucket you can have for $40
yorkdale mall area


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Fragbox,

Really appreciate the offer, but your too far! 

Also, time constraints won't allow me to make it there either 

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

R2O would have some, I got mine from him last time. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey Fragbox,
> 
> Really appreciate the offer, but your too far!
> 
> ...


15-20 minutes from Dundas strip. Stay on the 401, and even quicker for you

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------

